# Hdd ticking noises



## saikiasunny (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello tdf members!
As the title says, my hdd is making some weird ticking noises. The noises appear randomly. At sometimes the system restrarts during a running program for eg. Blender3d.
The hdd is wd caviar black and is almost 6 yrs old. Btw, The cabinet is kept on its side panel, if it helps

So what should i do? I don't even have an external hdd either.  Should i be worried?


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 19, 2014)

Random freezes,Ticking noise and reboots are symptoms of a dying HDD.....Backup ASAP....Then use HDTune,or CrystalDiskInfo and post the health results here......


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks swiftsashi. Crystaldisk info has two versions- standard and shizuku. Which one should i get?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2014)

shizuku version has multiple anime(if you don't know then just consider it as japanese cartoon) girl character background pics,rest is same.use portable zip version as installer version comes with opencandy adware.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2014)

Try Hard Disk Sentinel - HDD health and temperature monitoring too..

- - - Updated - - -

It shows the health of the HDD, based on the bad sectors and read/write errors.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks whitestar. And yes flash, will surely give it a try.
Crystal disk showed  a good rating and the sounds were also not present today. Is there is still any risk?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2014)

just to be sure post the screenshot & also in functions--advanced feature--aam/apm control check if it is enabled or disabled.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 24, 2014)

I am really sorry for the late reply guys. Due to exams, i didn't got time to post the results. 
so here's the screenshot
*s20.postimg.org/e2fugjsjh/screen.jpg
And yes the apm setting is enabled.


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2014)

^ Usually, ppl don't reveal the serial number of their HDD.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 24, 2014)

In what ways can people use the serial number?
And what about the hdd? Is it okay?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2014)

nothing much except maybe to con some one by trying to sell a defective hdd with your serial no. in a fake screenshot.your values are good but there are too many crc errors which usually means faulty sata cable(& in rare cases sata port).keep running crystaldisk info in the background & check values after every hour or so when doing some work.if crc value increases your sata cable needs replacement.also check that your hdd temps don't cross 55C.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you very much whitestar. Will definitely follow your advice 
and thanks for the info too.


----------

